
After 15 Years in a Vegetative State, Nerve Stimulation Restores Consciousness - dpflan
http://neurosciencenews.com/vegetative-state-consciousness-nerve-stimulation-7575/
======
matt_wulfeck
Great research, still a little too far off for our generation I believe. I’m
going to stick by my “pull the plug” wish if I end up in a vegetative state.
Leave some space on earth for the living.

------
richerlariviere
I know that psychoactive substances like psylocibin is known to create more
connections in the brain. I would be really interested to know if such study
has been done on patients in vegetative state and if it can help in some way.

------
gururise
Well, not quite restore consciousness...

